# Seiko Nitrox



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Just bought this beauty, Ti, superb machine, too good to use in water!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice indeed,



> too good to use in water


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice box


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

sssammm said:


> Just bought this beauty, Ti, superb machine, too good to use in water!


Nice one Sam. I've never used my one near water. Kept in the bottom of the drawer!

Welcome to the club


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Come on guys! These poor computers









Their sole purpose in life is being opressed!!

Free the Seiko two!!!!









Ill take em diving next time if you want


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Hello Mate where did You get that beast from?I don't know if You know but that watch is actually rated to 1000M and NOT 100M the reason being that Seiko did not want to open itself upto any form of legal action incase of any Divers Commercial or Private getting into problems,i love the packaging with that watch.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Free the Seiko two!!!!


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

scottishcammy said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Free the Seiko two!!!!


They can come in the bath with me and my tunacan. I'm pressure testing my new submarine. Rubber Ducky had better watch out he doesn't get torpedoed!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I had one of them,for a short while.Been looking for another since then


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> I had one of them,for a short while.Been looking for another since then


 Wot Alex, a Rubber Ducky?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Alex,

How's your polishing stick?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Ibrahombre said:


> Hello Mate where did You get that beast from?I don't know if You know but that watch is actually rated to 1000M and NOT 100M the reason being that Seiko did not want to open itself upto any form of legal action incase of any Divers Commercial or Private getting into problems,i love the packaging with that watch.


Interesting to see that Seiko have a 10x saftey margin on the water resistance









I wonder if they do this on all their watches


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Stan,

me stick is true and straight 
















Mac,don't be silly


----------

